# Any release date for Samsung 980 evo/pro?



## jesdals (Mar 7, 2020)

Is there any industri confirmed release date for Samsungs next gen SSDs ?


----------



## JAB Creations (Mar 7, 2020)

I can't find the article though it is my understanding that it'll be sometime this spring. I'm looking forward to them as I've never had a problem with RAID using Samsung drives (nor any failures). I'm looking forward to 2TB PCI-Express 4.0 NVMe drives, one for C:\ and two for D:\ RAID 1. It will also let me seriously cut down on SATA port count (currently at ten with a 5.25 bay that grants a 2.5 and simultaneous 3.5 hard drive connections so I can plug in drives like floppy disks.

I would imagine that the reason that they're not out yet could be more or more of the following reasons (I have, again, no references though):

Samsung will use their own chips which makes this dependent on how far along whichever process node they'll be using.
If the process node isn't fantastic it would slow down the production of drives which in turn would push away a release date as they would need to provide a reasonable supply.
Hard launches (versus paper launches) require inventory.
What is their demand as a brand versus other brands?
Dumb "viral" politics.
If no solid answer exists my next approach would be to determine which process node they plan on using and how refined the yields are at this point.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 8, 2020)

Maybe there's still plenty of stock of the 970 variants.


----------



## pmokover (Apr 20, 2020)

Is there any update on the Samsung 980 Pro release date?


----------



## JAB Creations (Apr 20, 2020)

pmokover said:


> Is there any update on the Samsung 980 Pro release date?



Perhaps someone here could get in touch with one of the writers and have them get in touch with Samsung? I'm not familiar with the writers as I only sparingly poke around forums in general. It would certainly make for an interesting article.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 23, 2020)

JAB Creations said:


> Dumb "viral" politics.



It may be inconvienient, but this is probably your answer and I feel it's for the better.  Not much R&D when the world is in shutdown.


----------



## bug (Apr 23, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Is there any industri confirmed release date for Samsungs next gen SSDs ?


Are we waiting for something specific from this next-gen?


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2020)

Back when we talked to Samsung at CES, they said a technical reveal (online call) was scheduled within Q2 (possibly late-June), which would indicate product launch around August (Gamescom).

But then corona sang to us the song of its people.








bug said:


> Are we waiting for something specific from this next-gen?


Yes, PCIe gen 4.0, and a non-Phison controller. At least 6500 MB/s so PCMR can restore its pride against PS5 peasants come Xmas.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 23, 2020)

that 980 pro is going to be one magnificent beast


----------



## pmokover (Apr 23, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> It may be inconvienient, but this is probably your answer and I feel it's for the better.  Not much R&D when the world is in shutdown.



I was under the impression that they are past the R&D phase.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 23, 2020)

pmokover said:


> I was under the impression that they are past the R&D phase.



They may be (judging from the above they are), I don't know that part of it as I'm not up to date like I used to be.  Either way, distribution manufacturing:  Anything.  It's not happening right now.  That is going to push it into late year at best I think.



btarunr said:


> Yes, PCIe gen 4.0, and a non-Phison controller. At least 6500 MB/s so PCMR can restore its pride against PS5 peasants come Xmas.



And an MLC option.  God, I miss that.  I don't need it, but I miss it.


----------



## bug (Apr 23, 2020)

btarunr said:


> Yes, PCIe gen 4.0, and a non-Phison controller. At least 6500 MB/s so PCMR can restore its pride against PS5 peasants come Xmas.


Eh, considering most drives today can't sustain PCIe 3.0 speeds for long, I'd don't see a reason to be waiting for PCIe 4.0.
And does Samsung use Phison controllers? I thought they used in-house designs.

The only things that would excite me about SSDs are better random access numbers (not going to happen) and lower price per GB (not happening unless you go QLC).

But who knows, there's always a slim chance Samsung's business strategy is not centered around my needs. That's probably why they stuggle as much as they do. </sarcasm>


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2020)

bug said:


> And does Samsung use Phison controllers? I thought they used in-house designs.


I did not suggest that Samsung used Phison controllers. I only meant that all PCIe gen 4.0 M.2 drives use Phison controllers, and the Samsung drive will change that.


----------



## bug (Apr 23, 2020)

btarunr said:


> I did not suggest that Samsung used Phison controllers. I only meant that all PCIe gen 4.0 M.2 drives use Phison controllers, and the Samsung drive will change that.


Oh, right. That makes more sense.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 23, 2020)

Samsung is in no hurry to release new drives, since they don't need to: sheeple are still buying the 970s en masse, even though the Phison PCIe 4.0 drives are better and cheaper.



btarunr said:


> I did not suggest that Samsung used Phison controllers. I only meant that all PCIe gen 4.0 M.2 drives use Phison controllers, and the Samsung drive will change that.



You mean "all PCIe gen 4.0 M.2 drives *currently available on the market* use Phison controllers".


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> You mean "all PCIe gen 4.0 M.2 drives *currently available on the market* use Phison controllers".


Yup.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 23, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Phison PCIe 4.0 drives are better and cheaper.



Better by virtue of bus speed and like nothing else, yeah.  That's precisely the issue.


----------



## pmokover (Apr 23, 2020)

I know how to get Samsung to release the 980 Pro now.  I will order a different model/brand gen 4 M.2 SSD.  The day after I receive it the 980 Pro will go on sale.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 23, 2020)

pmokover said:


> I know how to get Samsung to release the 980 Pro now.  I will order a different model/brand gen 4 M.2 SSD.  The day after I receive it the 980 Pro will go on sale.



it is funny how life works out that way sometimes. I decided to be patient on ryzen 4800x and big navi 2 or ampere, and then covid 19 hit, and its probably only going to get worse once the lockdown ends... and it has to end sometime... so I suspect everything will be delayed another year from this post.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 23, 2020)

I am most happy with my 970 Pro and can't think of anything lacking about it. The drive is just almost perfect, and I see no reason to rush any successors out of the door.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 23, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> I am most happy with my 970 Pro and can't think of anything lacking about it. The drive is just almost perfect, and I see no reason to rush any successors out of the door.



a 980 pro will almost double your speeds in a ryzen x570 setup.  that being said... I am using a 2TB SSD... and it feels snappy enough to me and games load plenty fast... 

I plan to get Ryzen 4800x at some point though and an x570 board, and when that day comes I will get a gen4 nvme drive.


----------



## bug (Apr 23, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> a 980 pro will almost double your speeds in a ryzen x570 setup.


Stop that nonsense. It will double the transfer rate for huge files, how often do you move those around? Most of the time the difference will be _zero_.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 23, 2020)

bug said:


> Stop that nonsense. It will double the transfer rate for huge files, how often do you move those around? Most of the time the difference will be _zero_.



I can tell a 970 EVO is snappier than my SSD when it comes to basic file explorer stuff, or opening chrome, etc. it's huge diminishing returns obviously, and I imagine even more so going from that to a 980 Pro I expect.

BUT!!! will you at least agree a nice up to date NVME drive makes everything just feel "snappier"  or do you think it is placebo vs SSD?


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 23, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Better by virtue of bus speed and like nothing else, yeah.  That's precisely the issue.



The only thing special about the 970 series is the Pro with MLC, yet people still buy the other models in droves because... reasons? Buying Samsung for SSDs is effectively the same as buying Apple for phones, you pay a lot more for nothing in the terms of performance or features.

I'm honestly interested to see if the 980 can actually compete with the Phison controllers. Samsung has sat back and not innovated for so long that IMO they're in a similar position to Intel against AMD.


----------



## bug (Apr 23, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I can tell a 970 EVO is snappier than my SSD when it comes to basic file explorer stuff, or opening chrome, etc. it's huge diminishing returns obviously, and I imagine even more so going from that to a 980 Pro I expect.
> 
> BUT!!! will you at least agree a nice up to date NVME drive makes everything just feel "snappier"  or do you think it is placebo vs SSD?


I've had OCZ Vertex 4 and now I'm running an MX300, an 850EVO and a 970EVO. I could never tell you which is which in a blind test. I could tell you which my Seagate HDD, but that's it.

Also it helps if you can name the things you talk about: there's NVMe drives and there's AHCI drives. Both can be SSDs 

@Assimilator You are right in general, but when I was shopping, my 970 EVO had about the same $/GB ratio as other good drives. Couldn't tell you if I got it on sale, just saying at least in one case Samsung made sense.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 23, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> it is funny how life works out that way sometimes. I decided to be patient on ryzen 4800x and big navi 2 or ampere, and then covid 19 hit, and its probably only going to get worse once the lockdown ends... and it has to end sometime... so I suspect everything will be delayed another year from this post.


No lockdown in Taiwan...



Assimilator said:


> I'm honestly interested to see if the 980 can actually compete with the Phison controllers. Samsung has sat back and not innovated for so long that IMO they're in a similar position to Intel against AMD.


The current gen Phison controllers are actually quite meh, for a PCIe 4.0 controller, so I have no doubt that Samsung will be better. However, the question is if Samsung will be better than other controllers that are expected to arrive this year. They do have the advantage of making both controllers and the NAND flash, so they should technically have an edge due to this, if they can tune their controllers to work better with their own NAND flash somehow.


----------



## MrAMD (Apr 24, 2020)

bug said:


> Stop that nonsense. It will double the transfer rate for huge files, how often do you move those around? Most of the time the difference will be _zero_.



For me at least, I move a lot of 4K video projects around. Can definitely tell the difference vs my sata drives. 980 day one please!


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 24, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> The only thing special about the 970 series is the Pro with MLC, yet people still buy the other models in droves because... reasons? Buying Samsung for SSDs is effectively the same as buying Apple for phones, you pay a lot more for nothing in the terms of performance or features.
> 
> I'm honestly interested to see if the 980 can actually compete with the Phison controllers. Samsung has sat back and not innovated for so long that IMO they're in a similar position to Intel against AMD.



The controller is a helluva lot better than Phison, it's only hampered by bus speed.

Hell SMI controllers are better than Phisons.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 24, 2020)

Silicon Motion have arguably been the best third party controllers since a long time, at least since Marvell quietly went AWOL, heck Intel uses them for a lot of their consumer drives.


----------



## bug (Apr 24, 2020)

MrAMD said:


> For me at least, I move a lot of 4K video projects around. Can definitely tell the difference vs my sata drives. 980 day one please!


Well, I didn't mean that PCIe 4.0 is totally useless, but that one of the few instances where it helps. And you have to transfer between two PCIe 4.0 drives or copying, not moving, on the same drive. Certainly not enough to tout those sequential speeds in every SSD thread. That's all.

But again, photo and video editors will love these.


----------



## theonek (Apr 24, 2020)

and don't forget that for intensive read, especially write operations, mechanical spinners are slower but much more durable than any ssd, except server classes of course, so it is speed versus durability....


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 24, 2020)

bug said:


> I've had OCZ Vertex 4 and now I'm running an MX300, an 850EVO and a 970EVO. I could never tell you which is which in a blind test. I could tell you which my Seagate HDD, but that's it.
> 
> Also it helps if you can name the things you talk about: there's NVMe drives and there's AHCI drives. Both can be SSDs
> 
> @Assimilator You are right in general, but when I was shopping, my 970 EVO had about the same $/GB ratio as other good drives. Couldn't tell you if I got it on sale, just saying at least in one case Samsung made sense.



I can tell the difference between 144hz and 165hz in blind tests. Maybe some people are more capable of picking up sensitivities in motion than others. No, I will just say SSD when I mean the old slower variant, and Nvme when I mean the new faster one.  meh


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 24, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I can tell the difference between 144hz and 165hz in blind tests. Maybe some people are more capable of picking up sensitivities in motion than others. No, I will just say SSD when I mean the old slower variant, and Nvme when I mean the new faster one.  meh


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 24, 2020)

P4-630 said:


>


Who invited Linus into this conversation? He can't tell a turd from a gold nugget.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 24, 2020)

P4-630 said:


>



I never said it matters for games, I said I can notice an overall snappiness when loading up Chrome, or switching between that and several file explorers open, etc. It just seems "snappier"  it's possible it's placebo, but my personal opinion is that it is now, NVME does make things snappier overall.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 24, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> The controller is a helluva lot better than Phison, it's only hampered by bus speed.
> 
> Hell SMI controllers are better than Phisons.



Are you talking about the Samsung Phoenix controller? How do you know that it's better, when it's literally not in any available PCIe 4 product?

Further, if it was so good, why wouldn't Samsung just change the PCIe 3 PHY to PCIe 4 (like Phison did), and re-release it as the 980?

Unless, of course, it's just Samsung milking clueless customers as long as it can with ye olde 970... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MrAMD (Apr 24, 2020)

bug said:


> And you have to transfer between two PCIe 4.0 drives or copying, not moving, on the same drive. Certainly not enough to tout those sequential speeds in every SSD thread. That's all.
> 
> But again, photo and video editors will love these.



Yeah in my usual setup I have multiple NVMe drives when dumping content and putting everything together. Compiling an completed project (400GB+) and moving it to the sata drives sucks. Going for an all NVMe setup asap


----------



## bug (Apr 24, 2020)

MrAMD said:


> Yeah in my usual setup I have multiple NVMe drives when dumping content and putting everything together. Compiling an completed project (400GB+) and moving it to the sata drives sucks. Going for an all NVMe setup asap


Too bad mobos only come with 2-3 M.2 slots. Makes upgrading a pita, because you won't have a spare slot to insert your old drive to move data. But for your setup I assume you'll be using a PCIe riser card.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 24, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Are you talking about the Samsung Phoenix controller? How do you know that it's better, when it's literally not in any available PCIe 4 product?
> 
> Further, if it was so good, why wouldn't Samsung just change the PCIe 3 PHY to PCIe 4 (like Phison did), and re-release it as the 980?
> 
> Unless, of course, it's just Samsung milking clueless customers as long as it can with ye olde 970... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Because what Phison did created a really, really, really hot running NVMe controller that doesn't live up to the performance potential of PCIe 4.0?
I take it you're aware that Phison did that controller on request by AMD, right? Just so there would be something that used PCIe 4.0 when X570 and the Ryzen 3000 series launched. 
It was never meant to be the ultimate in PCIe 4.0 NVMe performance, it was purely made as quickly as possible and to be good enough to beat PCIe 3.0 NVMe drives.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 24, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Because what Phison did created a really, really, really hot running NVMe controller that doesn't live up to the performance potential of PCIe 4.0?
> I take it you're aware that Phison did that controller on request by AMD, right? Just so there would be something that used PCIe 4.0 when X570 and the Ryzen 3000 series launched.
> It was never meant to be the ultimate in PCIe 4.0 NVMe performance, it was purely made as quickly as possible and to be good enough to beat PCIe 3.0 NVMe drives.



I'm not saying that Phison or SMI have great controllers. I'm saying that Samsung's controller isn't the bees' knees, and that despite this, they continue to charge unrealistic prices for them... and people keep paying said prices.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 24, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> I'm not saying that Phison or SMI have great controllers. I'm saying that Samsung's controller isn't the bees' knees, and that despite this, they continue to charge unrealistic prices for them... and people keep paying said prices.


Well, they're Samsung. Have you seen what their phones cost?


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 24, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, they're Samsung. Have you seen what their phones cost?



You mean their Apple wannabe ripoffs?


----------



## trparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> I'm not saying that Phison or SMI have great controllers. I'm saying that Samsung's controller isn't the bees' knees, and that despite this, they continue to charge unrealistic prices for them... and people keep paying said prices.


What brand would you consider to be a decent brand to buy?


----------



## bug (Apr 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> What brand would you consider to be a decent brand to buy?


I'm all about Nokia these days. Never liked Samsung, their software is awful.


----------



## trparky (Apr 25, 2020)

bug said:


> I'm all about Nokia these days. Never liked Samsung, their software is awful.


No, I mean SSDs. I've always found that Samsung SSDs to be the best but if someone can prove me wrong, go right ahead.

You can probably guess from my avatar that I have an iPhone, specifically the iPhone 11 Pro.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Silicon Motion have arguably been the best third party controllers since a long time, at least since Marvell quietly went AWOL, heck Intel uses them for a lot of their consumer drives.



I think you are confusing then with Samsung, but they certainly are a close second.



Assimilator said:


> I'm not saying that Phison or SMI have great controllers. I'm saying that Samsung's controller isn't the bees' knees, and that despite this, they continue to charge unrealistic prices for them... and people keep paying said prices.



It kinda is.  It blows the pants off other options honestly.

though, in benchmarks.  Any of these are plenty good for real world usage.



trparky said:


> What brand would you consider to be a decent brand to buy?



SMI based controller options are the only thing I'd consider other than Samsung.



Assimilator said:


> Are you talking about the Samsung Phoenix controller? How do you know that it's better, when it's literally not in any available PCIe 4 product?



Because it performs better on pcie3 on every metric but burst transfer.


----------



## trparky (Apr 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> SMI


Silicon Motion?


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> Silicon Motion?



Yep.  Anything with their controller I'd trust more than not.


----------



## bug (Apr 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> No, I mean SSDs. I've always found that Samsung SSDs to be the best but if someone can prove me wrong, go right ahead.


Honestly, since I got my 850EVO, I have considered Samsung overpriced. Then I got my Crucial drive. And, to my surprise, when I got my last SSD, 970EVO was again the winner.
As I read here on TPU, Samsung drives tend to get power states and everything right more often than others. But unless you're buying them for a laptop, that may not mean much to the end user.

TL;DR: Samsung SSD top-notch hardware, not uncommon to ask too much of a premium, don't discard as an option, always check pricing.

Also, I was coming from another thread, I thought I was replying to something else.


----------



## trparky (Apr 25, 2020)

There's something to be said about vertical integration. Samsung makes the NAND Flash chips, the controller, and the firmware thus they can marry the individual components together much better than anyone else can. It's exactly the same that can be said about Apple and their A-series of SoC's and iOS. Apple makes the SoC and iOS so therefore they can marry them together like no one else can in the Android world. Apple's A-series of SoC's are custom made to be able to run iOS and consistently they've been able to absolutely trash everything that Qualcomm has made.

Even Qualcomm's latest Snapdragon 865 is having its head handed to it by Apple's A13 SoC. Apple's newest iPhone SE (2020 Edition) is a budget iPhone at $399 but when you look at what's under the hood it's anything but a budget phone with the exact same SoC that's in the iPhone 11 series. Talk about an iPhone that ticks every box on the list and does it in spades at a price that nearly everyone can afford including guaranteed software updates for at least six years. But I digress.

Again, like I said before... There's something to be said about vertical integration.


----------



## bug (Apr 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> There's something to be said about vertical integration. Samsung makes the NAND Flash chips, the controller, and the firmware thus they can marry the individual components together much better than anyone else can. It's exactly the same that can be said about Apple and their A-series of SoC's and iOS. Apple makes the SoC and iOS so therefore they can marry them together like no one else can in the Android world. Apple's A-series of SoC's are custom made to be able to run iOS and consistently they've been able to absolutely trash everything that Qualcomm has made.
> 
> Even Qualcomm's latest Snapdragon 865 is having its head handed to it by Apple's A13 SoC. Apple's newest iPhone SE (2020 Edition) is a budget iPhone at $399 but when you look at what's under the hood it's anything but a budget phone with the exact same SoC that's in the iPhone 11 series. Talk about an iPhone that ticks every box on the list and does it in spades at a price that nearly everyone can afford including guaranteed software updates for at least six years. But I digress.
> 
> Again, like I said before... There's something to be said about vertical integration.


I'm not sure it's all about Samsung's vertical integration, I have no means to determine that.
But you're (partly) wrong about Apple. By virtue of vertical integration, Apple also controls the software (i.e. you must use a Mac, you must use Swift to develop for iOS). That's what makes their CPUs look so great, it's easier to tune when you know exactly what will be running on them. But overall, yes, because Apple never allowed interpreted code on iPhone, their CPUs could outscore Android with less RAM and fewer cores.


----------



## trparky (Apr 25, 2020)

bug said:


> But overall, yes, because Apple never allowed interpreted code on iPhone, their CPUs could outscore Android with less RAM and fewer cores.


Yes, there's something to be said about machine code that's compiled to be as efficient as possible. Android's biggest Achille's Heel is that it's all interpreted code, namely Java. True, there is ART (or Android Runtime) that tries to deal with this by more tightly compiling said interpreted code to machine code but it's still nowhere close to having a dedicated compiler with virtually unlimited computing power to be able to crank out every single last bit of optimized machine code to run on the processor.

Unfortunately, the kind of highly optimized machine code that Apple enjoys isn't possible in the Android world because you really have no idea what SoC the app is going to be run on. Every single ARM chip is custom made with different sets of extensions added that another ARM SoC may not have therefore if you code for that and another SoC doesn't have it that means your app won't be able to run on it.


----------



## bug (Apr 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> Yes, there's something to be said about machine code that's compiled to be as efficient as possible. Android's biggest Achille's Heel is that it's all interpreted code, namely Java. True, there is ART (or Android Runtime) that tries to deal with this by more tightly compiling said interpreted code to machine code but it's still nowhere close to having a dedicated compiler with virtually unlimited computing power to be able to crank out every single last bit of optimized machine code to run on the processor.
> 
> Unfortunately, the kind of highly optimized machine code that Apple enjoys isn't possible in the Android world because you really have no idea what SoC the app is going to be run on. Every single ARM chip is custom made with different sets of extensions added that another ARM SoC may not have therefore if you code for that and another SoC doesn't have it that means your app won't be able to run on it.


Yeah, it's not as optimized as you think (and it's not as bad as you think on Andoid, besides the API, Android hasn't been running Java in years). But when Apple can tell the compiler what to spit out, they can certainly optimize the silicon for that.


----------



## trparky (Apr 25, 2020)

bug said:


> (i.e. you must use a Mac, you must use Swift to develop for iOS)


No, technically you're wrong. A number of iOS apps have been built using Visual Studio and Xamarin which is a Microsoft tech. True, you need a Mac to compile your app, but you can still develop your app in a different programming language.


----------



## bug (Apr 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> No, technically you're wrong. A number of iOS apps have been built using Visual Studio and Xamarin which is a Microsoft tech. True, you need a Mac to compile your app, but you can still develop your app in a different programming language.


You have a funny definition for "develop". I could go for it if we were talking Python or something. But develop in Swift without compiling? That I have to see.


----------



## trparky (Apr 25, 2020)

bug said:


> You have a funny definition for "develop". I could go for it if we were talking Python or something. But develop in Swift without compiling? That I have to see.


Develop? Isn't that the act of writing actual source code?









						GitHub - bitwarden/mobile: The mobile app vault (iOS and Android).
					

The mobile app vault (iOS and Android). Contribute to bitwarden/mobile development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



That's an open source password manager written for both Android and iOS and the language it was written in is Microsoft C#.


----------



## bug (Apr 25, 2020)

Let's get back on topic or take this PM, ok?


----------



## trparky (Apr 25, 2020)

bug said:


> Let's get back on topic or take this PM, ok?


If you want to, go right ahead. I'm game.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2020)

trparky said:


> There's something to be said about vertical integration.



It can be a good or bad thing depending on how it's done (some companies have gone under trying to "do everything"), but there is no denying it leaves less room to mess things up when you do it all yourself.



trparky said:


> If you want to, go right ahead. I'm game.



For whatever it's worth, he's right about Xamarin.  It's clunky but it works.


----------



## bug (Apr 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> It can be a good or bad thing depending on how it's done (some companies have gone under trying to "do everything"), but there is no denying it leaves less room to mess things up when you do it all yourself.


You're not really doing it all yourself, as we're still talking separated legal entities here. It's matter of having better communication channels really.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2020)

bug said:


> You're not really doing it all yourself, as we're still talking separated legal entities here. It's matter of having better communication channels really.



Fair point.  Know thy parts, I guess is the idea, and doing it under the same conglomerate does help a bit.


----------



## JAB Creations (Apr 26, 2020)

bug said:


> Let's get back on topic or take this PM, ok?



I now pronounce you man and ...uh, whatever. You may now argue in private.

In all seriousness I tried setting up two SSDs from Crucial years ago in to a RAID 1 setup and they absolutely refused. My second attempt was with Samsung and I've had almost perfect success save with one drive on occasion deciding it didn't want to be part of the party though rebuilding a 1TB RAID array isn't painful with SSDs, about 40 minutes. Later this year I plan on going to 2TB with NVMe drives, again from Samsung though I'll have a bit more redundancy or at least that is the plan.

Controllers made a big difference back in the late 2000s and early 2010s. Now, generally speaking, as long as you don't buy total cheap nonsense you'll do pretty well with most options. You only have to be picky about controllers if you're going to use RAID and/or need a certain level of sustained transfer.


----------



## bug (Apr 26, 2020)

Agreed. Power saving is another thing that Samsung (and Intel) seem to get right more often than the others. But that is generally only an issue if you're trying to squeeze every drop of battery life from your laptop.



JAB Creations said:


> I now pronounce you man and ...uh, whatever. You may now argue in private.


We ended up three in that discussion so it's more like a threesome


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 26, 2020)

Okay - so thread went sideways, OP hasn't replied to any subsequent posts in 6 weeks. Closing thread. OP can PM if they wish it re-opened.


----------

